# FIFA 18 - FPS Problem (RX 480 8 GB..) // Chipsatz Treiber problem.



## swipez97 (6. Oktober 2017)

Servus,

ich hab mir vorgestern FIFA 18 geholt, runtergeladen und gestartet.

Es startet ohne Probleme jetzt kommen wir aber zu meinen Problem:

1. Phase:
20 FPS sequenzen, Im Hauptmenü ebenfalls 25 FPS, alle Menüs ruckeln so sehr! 
Was mir auffällt: Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, läuft es relativ flüssig, bis auf auf die Sequenzen und das Menü.

2. Phase:
Nach bisschen googeln und richtig blanke nerven, hilfreiche Einstellungen..
Hab im AMD Menü V-Sync aktiviert und dort ebenfalls Frame Target Control auf 60 eingestellt.
Jetzt laufen die Sequenzen und das Menü mit 50 FPS flüssig!
Das Spiel ruckelt aber stark.. nicht spielbar.. bzw. sehr sehr ungern.

3. 
AMD V-Sync deaktiviert und FTC aus. 
Einstellungen in der FIFA Config -> Vsync an ; 60 FPS wieder das selbe ergebnis.

Langsam geht es mir echt auf die nerven.. jedes Jahr das selbe mit FIFA, 
nur das es bei FIFA 16, 17 es gereicht hat das ich den Intel Grafiktreiber aktualisiert habe, dieses Jahr probiert nichts..

Hat da jemand rat? Bin langsam echt ratlos...


Was eventuell sein kann ist das es am Intel-Chipsatz treiber liegen kann?
Ich hab mir die Inteltreiber-Software runtergeladen und dort steht das dafür ein Update verfügbar ist(10.1.1.14),
mein Problem ist nur das ich diesen zum !!20.!!  installiere und es anscheinend nie aktualisiert.. Das Problem hab ich auch zum ersten mal..

Schon mal danke! Bin für jeden Rat dankbar..

Hardware:
i5 3570k 4ghz übertaktet
RX 480 8 GB
16 GB RAM
Spiel liegt auf einer normalen HDD(selbes Problem ist auf der SSD)
Windows 10


----------



## WalterWachtel (7. Oktober 2017)

Wie viel Hz und welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?  Ist die RX 480 schon länger in gebraucht? Eventuell ist es hilfreich per DDU alle Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren und neu aufzuspielen. Kannst auch mal versuchen Vsync zu aktivieren und dazu aber über RTSS die FPS knapp unter die Hz des Monitors zu fixen. Das es am Intel Chipsatz Treiber liegt kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen.


----------



## swipez97 (7. Oktober 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Wie viel Hz und welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?  Ist die RX 480 schon länger in gebraucht? Eventuell ist es hilfreich per DDU alle Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren und neu aufzuspielen. Kannst auch mal versuchen Vsync zu aktivieren und dazu aber über RTSS die FPS knapp unter die Hz des Monitors zu fixen. Das es am Intel Chipsatz Treiber liegt kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen.



Monitor hat 60Hz und 1920 x 1080. 
Egal welche Auflösung ich bei FIFA benutze, es ist immer das gleiche. Wenn ich die FPS unter 60 FPS fixiere, habe ich im Menü wieder 25 fps, und im Spiel ruckelt es bisschen weniger.. fixier ich es auf 60 läuft das Menü flüssig, aber nicht das Spiel..

Woran kann sowas denn bitte liegen..? Alles andere läuft super(im Bezug auf Spiele, WoW, CSGO, PUBG.. etc.)

Ich probier später dann mal die Treiber neuinstallation..


----------



## WalterWachtel (7. Oktober 2017)

Kannst Du mit dem Amd Treiber nicht die Ingame Settings überschreiben? Bei Nvidia kann ich z.b. Vsync aktivieren und so...und damit dann sie Grafikeinstellungen für das Game überschreiben...wie sieht denn die Auslastung deiner Hardware aus? Eventuell laufen auch einfach zu viel Programme im Hintergrund...einfach mal Windows update und search deaktivieren über den task manager und die Leistung auf Höchstleistung setzen sowie die Priorietät von Fifa hoch setzen. (Anleitungen dazu gibts im Netz)


----------



## Ash1983 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mit identischer Grafikkarte keinerlei Probleme. Welche Einstellungen hast du im Launcher getroffen?

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## swipez97 (8. Oktober 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Kannst Du mit dem Amd Treiber nicht die Ingame Settings überschreiben? Bei Nvidia kann ich z.b. Vsync aktivieren und so...und damit dann sie Grafikeinstellungen für das Game überschreiben...wie sieht denn die Auslastung deiner Hardware aus? Eventuell laufen auch einfach zu viel Programme im Hintergrund...einfach mal Windows update und search deaktivieren über den task manager und die Leistung auf Höchstleistung setzen sowie die Priorietät von Fifa hoch setzen. (Anleitungen dazu gibts im Netz)



Hab Vsync und FPS auf 60 FPS etc. über die AMD Treiber eingestellt. Sobald ich bei der FIFA Config was ändere sei es von Directx 11 auf 12 oder Auto hab ich wieder das 25 FPS Problem.. selbst bei FPS Fixieren auf 30 / 60, wenn das nicht auf Auto ist -> 25fps im Hauptmenü..

FIFA 18 stell ich jedes mal auf Höchstleistung, macht jedoch kein Unterschied..



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit identischer Grafikkarte keinerlei Probleme. Welche Einstellungen hast du im Launcher getroffen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort sind alle meine Einstellungen


----------



## Ash1983 (8. Oktober 2017)

swipez97 schrieb:


> Hab Vsync und FPS auf 60 FPS etc. über die AMD Treiber eingestellt. Sobald ich bei der FIFA Config was ändere sei es von Directx 11 auf 12 oder Auto hab ich wieder das 25 FPS Problem.. selbst bei FPS Fixieren auf 30 / 60, wenn das nicht auf Auto ist -> 25fps im Hauptmenü..
> 
> FIFA 18 stell ich jedes mal auf Höchstleistung, macht jedoch kein Unterschied..
> 
> ...


Stell testweise mal dx12, mittlere renderingqualitaet und 2x MSAA ein, ändert sich etwas? Im Menü gibts, so meine ich, nur 30 fps, hast du mal ein Spiel gestartet? 

Edit: und stell dabei sicher, dass der treiber nich 8x MSAA erzwingt o.ä..

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## swipez97 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Stell testweise mal dx12, mittlere renderingqualitaet und 2x MSAA ein, ändert sich etwas? Im Menü gibts, so meine ich, nur 30 fps, hast du mal ein Spiel gestartet?
> 
> Edit: und stell dabei sicher, dass der treiber nich 8x MSAA erzwingt o.ä..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk



Ändert nichts...
Ich starte jedes mal ein Spiel, deshalb weiß ich das es so ist:

Entweder: Das Menü läuft flüssig mit 60 fps(FPS anzeige ist an) und im Spiel hab ich teilweise 300fps aber es ruckelt wie nochmal was!

oder

Ich hab im Menü 25 FPS und im Spiel wieder 200 und es läuft "ein wenig flüssiger" treiber neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht..


----------



## WalterWachtel (8. Oktober 2017)

swipez97 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts...
> Ich starte jedes mal ein Spiel, deshalb weiß ich das es so ist:
> 
> Entweder: Das Menü läuft flüssig mit 60 fps(FPS anzeige ist an) und im Spiel hab ich teilweise 300fps aber es ruckelt wie nochmal was!
> ...



Na warum stellst Du an der Config nochmal was um wenn du Über das Amd Tool die Grafik vorher einstellst? 
1. Vsync im Amd Tool akitvieren
2. Fps auf 59 Fps festnageln mit RTSS 
3. Nichts mehr in der Fifa Config ändern


----------



## swipez97 (8. Oktober 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Na warum stellst Du an der Config nochmal was um wenn du Über das Amd Tool die Grafik vorher einstellst?
> 1. Vsync im Amd Tool akitvieren
> 2. Fps auf 59 Fps festnageln mit RTSS
> 3. Nichts mehr in der Fifa Config ändern



Das kam wohl falsch rüber.

Ich habe es in zig Fällen probiert.

So wie du es geschrieben hast, dann mal FPS Control bei AMD ausgeschaltet und in der FIFA Config geändert. Dann mal AMD komplett deaktiviert(Für FIFA 18).

Es ändert leider nichts :/


----------



## WalterWachtel (8. Oktober 2017)

swipez97 schrieb:


> Das kam wohl falsch rüber.
> 
> Ich habe es in zig Fällen probiert.
> 
> ...



Oh...du hast aber im eigentlichem Game ausreichend Frames um zu zocken ja? Nur im Menü und in den Zwischensequenzen hast du 25 Fps? Dann kann ich dich beruhigen...das ist denke so programmiert...ist bei mir ähnlich...


----------



## swipez97 (9. Oktober 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Oh...du hast aber im eigentlichem Game ausreichend Frames um zu zocken ja? Nur im Menü und in den Zwischensequenzen hast du 25 Fps? Dann kann ich dich beruhigen...das ist denke so programmiert...ist bei mir ähnlich...



Ja laut der FPS Anzeige von Origin habe ich 300 FPS im Spiel, aber Augen und das Ruckeln sagen gefühlt eher 30 / 40fps.. Und dadurch das ich in den Zwischensequenzen nur 25 FPS habe verschiebt sich Bild und Ton.. ist nicht so toll:/


----------

